# What if everything we know is wrong?



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

I posted this thread on another forum but thought I'd throw it up here as well.

Indulge with me in some wild speculation.

From Lexicanum: The Purifiers

At their station in the Chamber of Purity, they stand guard and prevent any outsiders from entering the area with only a few given the privelege of passage into this part of the citadel. It is said that only the Purifiers know the exact nature of their prisoner but never speak of it, not even to the Supreme Grand Master. Whenever the rocks of Titan shake, the Purifiers move in to seal any breaches to the chamber with the Chapter waiting in anticipation until the tremors cease. 1-p9 It is known that they struck against their own Battle-Brothers who dared enter into the Chamber of Purity as they trusted no one with their sacred mission of protecting the mysterious contents of the prison

The terminus decree: Such is the power of Terminus Decree that it is to be opened only in humanity's darkest hour, when all hope for our race is lost. What happens once the box is opened and descree is spoken by the Supreme Grand Master is infinitely dangerous and will either save mankind from certain defeat or doom us to oblivion for all eternity. In this capacity it is the ultimate sanction of the Grey Knights, to be used only as a lst resort, when all other options have failed. 

it is said that the golden seal which rests upon the box containing the decree is but one of a matched pair, its partner found only in one place: On the Emperor's Golden Throne

When reading those passages, I had 1 thought.

What if Horus isn't dead? What if the terminus decree is the orders to release him? Tell me how crazy I am. :secret:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Your crazy ; P

Id have to say though that horus was utterly obliterated infront of witnesses so i dont know how but who knows....


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Your crazy ; P
> 
> Id have to say though that horus was utterly obliterated infront of witnesses so i dont know how but who knows....


 
But.there were no witness's. SORCERY!!!!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

He was with his honour guard wasnt he? I dont know, anyway it is an interesting theory


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah you are crazy, whatever is in the prison should be hella lot better than measly Horus, personally from hearing that i would wish (hope against hope) thats its the 2nd or 11th primarch.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't be Horus, they had the body, the one that Fabius Bile was making clones of that Abbadon destroyed as a way of ensuring no more Horus clones ever.
Not a bad theory though.
Might be a Sensei or somthing to that effect, a superweapon or daemon even perhaps, idk.
or God Emperor forbid, perhaps even the other end of the warp-way that the Golden Throne was connected to...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe its the one thing making sure the emperors soul doesn't move from his body, that would see him reborn in the warp? /end crazy talk


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Terminus Degree imo is a switch that will shut off the Golden Throne in the hopes that the Emperor will be reborn. The Grey Knights would have nothing to lose at that point, so why not try and see if the theory works?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Terminus Degree imo is a switch that will shut off the Golden Throne in the hopes that the Emperor will be reborn. The Grey Knights would have nothing to lose at that point, so why not try and see if the theory works?


so i wasn't far of. where did you get this form ?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The shower.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The shower.


All the best ideas happen there.

On topic I do like your theory that it's simply an elaborate Off button. Perhaps though it's more like a warp soul defibrillator, if they press it a pulse could send the Emperor back to his body, but then it might also wipe out him, the Astronomican and as a result largely, humanity.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Or it could be the emperor.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe its more mundane.

As an example every watchmaker leaves a mark on their work so that the original designer can be recognized. 

What if the mark on both devices means they were made by the same person?

As for whats inside. Maybe its Draigo's dad?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Could be the emperor, could be the sigilite. Or.... Or..... it could be a clone of the emperor. Or... the emperor's evil twin, who has all the same powers as the emperor, but has a evil outlook on life and wicked looking haircut and a facial tic.

Or, it could be HOPE. After all the evils of war, famin, disease, drought were loosed upon the imperium, what remained in the box was only hope.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone's been reading too many greek myths.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Something that will no doubt come back to bite them in the ass. Any time someone merely imprisons something powerful it always breaks out somehow, kills a bunch of people, and then ends up getting destroyed anyways before it can take over the universe or whatever.

In any case, it's probably not important, and neither is the Terminus Decree, simply because GW will never allow the story to progress far enough to where the Sol system is in any real danger.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> Could be the emperor, could be the sigilite. Or.... Or..... it could be a clone of the emperor. Or... the emperor's evil twin, who has all the same powers as the emperor, but has a evil outlook on life and wicked looking haircut and a facial tic.


He'd also have a beard. We all know the evil twin has a beard. 

The Terminus Decree is probably nothing more than an emergency "plan B" to send Titan away again to wherever it needs to go to "ride" the end of Times. I'm pretty sure Draigo cruises the warp for the sole purpose of finding a nice holiday home.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

jaysen said:


> the emperor's evil twin, who has all the same powers as the emperor, but has a evil outlook on life and wicked looking haircut and a facial tic.


We all know that the 'Emperor' is the evil twin. He just hides the haircut and beard behind his awesome glamour powers.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Three other possiblities:
Its Sigmar!
Its Chuck Norris!
It's my D^%k in a box!


----------



## Cyric313 (Feb 18, 2010)

Its a Cat.

Maybe its dead maybe it isnt. i guess we will never know since GW doesnt advance that far.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Cyric313 said:


> Its a Cat.
> 
> Maybe its dead maybe it isnt. i guess we will never know since GW doesnt advance that far.


*Groan* You just *had* to mention the cat didn't you :threaten:

On another note, am I the only one with the image of a group of the emperor's finest warriors guarding one of those cheesy 'in case of emergency, break glass' style buttons :grin:


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cyric313 said:


> Its a Cat.
> 
> Maybe its dead maybe it isnt. i guess we will never know since GW doesnt advance that far.


To paraphrase pratchett, the cat could be alive, dead, or, or, extremely pissed off.
Go Greebo...............In SPAAAAACE!!!!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mob16151 said:


> Tell me how crazy I am. :secret:


On a scale from 1-100, I would place you somewhere around 140. 



jaysen said:


> could be the sigilite.


The Sigilite is deader than dead.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

You're crazy, but just about everything in 40k is crazy. I'd like to think its a list of everything the Emperor did to screw with people after he died- just for the fun of it.

_7. Made two bogus "Standard construction templates" covered in gold. The first with a 1 painted on it and another with a 3 on it. The warp is filled with the sound of me giggling while thinking about how crazy you all must have gone looking for the 2nd_...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think its a thing to send Titan off again, a defibrillator, a message saying let the ctan thingy in mars out to play!


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

cegorach said:


> Yeah you are crazy, whatever is in the prison should be hella lot better than measly Horus, personally from hearing that i would wish (hope against hope) thats its the 2nd or 11th primarch.


i like this theory


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What if it contains some means of communicating with the remaining Primarch's?

"Corax, we need you more than ever! The Imperium is collapsing around us and only the remaining Primarch's can lead us to victory once more!"

"Hello, is this Angron? Is your toilet running?

WELL GO FUCK YOURSELF THEN!"

</ImperiumTrolling>


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

What if everything we know ... IS RIGHT!!! (Cue scary music)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

nahhh


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

It's the Omega 13 device... it either sets back time by 13 seconds or lets out a blast of energy big enough to destroy the universe!


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Horus w/out the Gods isn't a universal threat on his own. What I mean by this is unlike the C'tan or Devourer he doesn't independently have the power to be this kind of sanction against anything. I don't believe this is any of the primarchs. It could techinically be anything from another imprisoned C'tan since the GK's seem to be cool with the Necron now to a weapon of the Void Dragon. It sounds alive as an inanimate object you wouldn't be that hardcore to guard unless it could influence those around it.Whatever it is I think the initial statement of this post is funny. I believe everything we know is always wrong when it comes to the BL. So much is being changed and warped that this can turn out to be a missing kardashian that upon release will doom us all.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Malus and Haskanael.

It's a last resort because if the Emperor goes, so does the Astronomicon. The Imperium would fracture, and everything would go to hell. Remember from the core rulebook timeline how just a momentary hiccup led to thousands of ships being lost and such?

At that point, the only thing Humanity would have going for it is the chance that the Emperor could take out the Ruinous Powers and thus render the Warp safe for his species.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Its horus mixed with the emporer, the void dragon, the other ctan, khain, khorne, nurgle, tzeentch, slaneesh, the emporer's good twin, Mork and Gork, Every imperial saint, every primarch, the sigilate, and Dan Abnett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

Inside lies a single of the ork gods Gork (or possibly Mork?), and the time when the orks overrun the galaxy, which is enevitable (even chaos cannot fight the green tide(only change its colour!)), the grey knights will speak to the orks and tell them "If you can guess which god is inside the box we will give you the ultimate fight, if you are wrong you must return to your home world disband your war and start the galaxy afresh!" 


The pattern has repeated itself more times than you can fathom. Orc civilizations rise, evolve, advance, and at the apex of their glory they are confused. The goffs were not the first. They did not create the waaaaagh. They did not conquer the galaxy. They merely found it - such is the legacy of the purifiers. The cycle will continue, each time the purifiers tell the orks the other of the ork gods is in the box, the orks to confused to remember there previous guess. 


So every 40,000 years the grey knights rise to stop the ork waaaaagh from destroying the galaxy and eventualy themselves, by inkind destroying the waaaagh.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh god, the title of this thread is begging for Lux to come out under his rock and spew more crap.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe it is Lux in the box. I cannot think of a more formidible doomsday weapon offhand....


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

I like to think that it's perhaps the Emperor's unshaved asshole within the box. I mean, what could possibly be more terrifying than that?


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Its blatantly the last ever coca-cola.
With coke going out of business sometime about M3, the Emperor had the last ever unopened can dug up and, knowing it's power to control and addict, stored in the safest place in the universe. Those Grey Knights who the purifiers killed? They were trying to break in to steal it......





Yeah, I'm kinda on one at the moment :/


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I think Lux is in the box, and he attempting to engineer his escape by reaching into the minds of mortals...

...we're all doomed...

*Crawls back in the Warp*


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

it's a STC full complete with all the constructs in it

or 

it is the instructions on how to restart the golden throne so it doesn't need the emperor on it, alt + f4 anyone


----------

